# Bad MTB Advice Cat



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Rep for you, sir.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey! I _like_ big tires! Although I guess mine don't have that chunky a tread pattern...


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice PSA. This could rival Hucking Kitty.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Good job with the BURNT ORANGE and yellow stripes.


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Sean831 (May 22, 2011)

Third one almost matches me perfectly... but I waited a year first. Oh well, upgrades are fun


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Hahaha! Chock Full O' Win!


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

*Dear OP*

Dear OP,

I just bought a $500 SandSlammer brand new from my LBS. I want to spend $1800 on parts, so it will equal the PebbleSlammer ($1000 bike). Whadda think?

(signed)
Impatient...


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

DavyRay said:


> Dear OP,
> 
> I just bought a $500 SandSlammer brand new from my LBS. I want to spend $1800 on parts, so it will equal the PebbleSlammer ($1000 bike). Whadda think?
> 
> ...


Dear Impatient:

Below is a dissertation that took a lot of my time to put together. It outlines the pitfalls of spending a lot of money "customizing" your bike versus buying a bike designed to suit you. Since you already made up your mind about what you are going to do and you just posed your question to justify your decision, I have deleted my response. Go do whatever you want. Spend your money however you want. Unless you are racing, you are stroking your cock with a chamoise glove.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Love it.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

This could get really good. Where is my popcorn dangit....:cornut:


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

-Bill in Houston


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Pm me your bad advice and I'll post a Bad MTB Advice Cat meme.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

-Marpilli


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

-Katz


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Katz is the best!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

love it!


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Dear BAC [Bad Advice Cat],
Seems I've made all of the above mistakes, and spent $$$$ on upgrades
to my Jeep-branded MTB, since the salesman told me that it's one of the best!










Almost X-mas, need to buy a few more gifts, and must sell her to pay the CC bill.
So..... I'm wondering if it's a vintage / retro / classic,
and what a customized one like this - is worth?
BAC wisdom needed to save X-mas.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

You should put it on CL as a "Racing Mountain Bike." DO NOT mention anything that is wrong with it. What a potential buyer noob doesn't know, won't hurt them (until it actually hurts them). Add up everything you've spent on upgrades over the years and list it for that amount. Do not budge on price.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Dear B.A.C.,

I fall down whenever my bike hits a rock. Do I need new tires? 

When I fall down, I leave the bike and bounce down the trail. Should I get clipless pedals to prevent this?

One last thing: My poker buddies tell me I should bet heavily until the end of a hand, then fold. Does this sound right? 

Thanks in advance,
gasp


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Dear Gasp: Spending money on new parts always makes up for lack of riding ability. Yes, buy new tires and pump them up to 50 psi. It's faster that way. Also, definitely buy clip less pedals. It is so much faster. Lastly, your friends are mostly right - always bet heavy, regardless of your hand but ALWAYS go all in on the river.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

wmac said:


> -Katz


Nothing wrong with this advise. Do you expect me to just HIT the poor fool?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I must spread reputation around before giving it to wmac again.

So awesome. This thread has epic potential written all over it. In for the win. Sticky!


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

-Bill in Houston


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

-Zebrahum


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

This is a funny thread. Last year was my first year of mountain biking. I've been guilty of doing some of the things mentioned in this thread, mainly in doing upgrades I didn't really need at my level and spent money unnecessarily doing it. In my case, some I'm such a cheapskate and typically only bought new parts or bikes, some of the upgrades I did were hardly upgrades at all, like changing out 80mm Rock Shox Dart 2 forks for 100mm RST Omegas. Probably wouldn't have done stuff like that had I not found this forum, but oh well...I guess you live and learn.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

priceless


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

-Monzie


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Bac..


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

getagrip said:


> In my case, some I'm such a cheapskate and typically only bought new parts or bikes, some of the upgrades I did were hardly upgrades at all, like *changing out 80mm Rock Shox Dart 2 forks for 100mm RST Omegas.*


Seriously?

Guess I missed that one. How'd it work out?


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Guess I missed that one. How'd it work out?


Well, in the case of the RST Omegas, I rode with them for a few months and re-upgraded to Rockshox Recon Silver R's. They are much better forks than both of the other forks I previously had on the bike, but a little too "squishy". I will say, however, that if I could have done it again, I would have upgraded straight to the Recon's instead of the RSTs, or perhaps splurged a little more for a more expensive, but better performing fork. At my level, though, the Recon's work fine. Probably wouldn't race with them, though, assuming I ever get into that!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Recons are fully raceworthy. You just need to be able to set fork pressure and adjust rebound. That one doesn't even have the damper people break, IIRC.

If they're too squishy, why don't you just add another 5 psi or so? I'm riding an aging Marzocchi with pressure and rebound only, and I've found a happy pressure that pedals fine and also gives a good enough ride. Sure it's not like having a platform or compression damper, but it's enough to go racing and beat some of my previous times.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

monzie, i was trying to figure out how to phrase that pressure washing one. well done. and i love the "move the rocks" one too. around here it would be "just cut the roots".


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Recons are fully raceworthy. You just need to be able to set fork pressure and adjust rebound. That one doesn't even have the damper people break, IIRC.
> 
> If they're too squishy, why don't you just add another 5 psi or so? I'm riding an aging Marzocchi with pressure and rebound only, and I've found a happy pressure that pedals fine and also gives a good enough ride. Sure it's not like having a platform or compression damper, but it's enough to go racing and beat some of my previous times.


Either I'm really missing something, or my forks aren't air forks. This is the model I have:

RockShox Recon Silver R Fork 2011 at Price Point

Downhill, the Recon's work great, at least for me. Up hill, not so much...would help if I lost some weight, though.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/help-rockshox-recon-gold-675981.html


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

gmcttr said:


> Nothing wrong with this advise. Do you expect me to just HIT the poor fool?


no you use him as a ramp to jump the log he tripped over:skep:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

LOL, didn't realize the Recon shipped with a coil.

Try more preload or get a stiffer spring. That's part of the point of buying a name-brand fork - different spring kits are available. You can probably also switch to an air cartridge if you like. Both systems have their pros and cons.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

-Marpilli


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> LOL, didn't realize the Recon shipped with a coil.
> 
> Try more preload or get a stiffer spring. That's part of the point of buying a name-brand fork - different spring kits are available. You can probably also switch to an air cartridge if you like. Both systems have their pros and cons.


Thanks. I may look into that if I decide to start racing in the Spring or Summer. I may just upgrade to a whole new bike, though. If you have seen any of my other threads, I've really wanted to upgrade to a $1000+ full suspension bike after Winter (or maybe a 29er or 650b), and I'm kind of ready to move on from my Frankenstein Leader "Money Pitt" mountain bike.

Only problem is my disposable income just went down quite a bit since I just bought an SUV, and now have a car payment. Until recently, I've been able to comply with Rule #25.

*"The bikes on top of your car should be worth more than the car." *

See Velominati › The Rules

I decided to get rid of my two functional, but ugly vehicles, which I owned out right, and buy a nice looking, gas guzzling SUV so I can get more babes. Or at least not get creepy looks from them. 

Only downside is that means not as much free cash to spend on bikes! :madman:


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Race what you have and race yourself.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I haven't been able to comply with rule #25 in a while. Although at least I was able to buy my (12-year-old) gas-guzzling SUV outright. Sort of. Will take me that much longer to pay off my student loans, but at least I'm not afraid of having the damn thing break in the middle of nowhere. Mostly on my way to see the babe I got while I was driving my '93 Ranger, with three outta four working cylinders (and that ain't bad!)

Still, I'm not sure why racing is a prerequisite to setting up one's bike correctly. The spring kit is about a $40 part. Have you been bottoming out, or does it just bob when you climb?


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I haven't been able to comply with rule #25 in a while. Although at least I was able to buy my (12-year-old) gas-guzzling SUV outright. Sort of. Will take me that much longer to pay off my student loans, but at least I'm not afraid of having the damn thing break in the middle of nowhere. Mostly on my way to see the babe I got while I was driving my '93 Ranger, with three outta four working cylinders (and that ain't bad!)
> 
> Still, I'm not sure why racing is a prerequisite to setting up one's bike correctly. The spring kit is about a $40 part. Have you been bottoming out, or does it just bob when you climb?


I purchased a 15 year old gas guzzling SUV! 1998 Ford Explorer Sport. Really bad on gas, but really nice looking! I figure it is going to double my monthly gas budget (about $80 a month extra + $158 for the payment), so I may even pick up a cheap commuter bike to offset that cost. Even though it does have enough space to put a bike in the back, it also has a rooftop rack that I can put a bike on to look even cooler and double my chances of getting a babe! 

I don't think I've been bottoming out on the fork. Its more of a really bad pedal bob when going up hill, and a certain extent on flat surfaces. Pre-load adjustment is on the stiffest setting, but it doesn't feel stiff at all. I have broken 2 out of 3 personal course records on that bike with that fork, so at least I'm faster on it than other bikes I've owned.

I may buy the $40 part you suggested to upgrade the fork, but like I said, I kind of want to move on from that bike entirely. Truthfully, working on bikes has been very frustrating for me, because there is always this little curve ball that is thrown at me. I know a heck of a lot more about bike repair than I used to, and I'm glad I have the knowledge, but I'm almost at the point where the best course of action is to let someone else do the work!  Or just get a bike that is easy to maintain and has the parts I like so I won't need or want to upgrade. Maybe fork upgrades are easier to deal with, though, than other types of repairs, so if I don't have enough money to upgrade to a better bike, I may go that route.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Strava cat is saved for future use. Brilliant.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

-FLMike


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

wmac said:


> -FLMike


LOL, love it.. Now who can tell me what this refers to


----------



## mtnking (Feb 10, 2012)

Never believe what a salesman tells you when it's about something you might buy.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

getagrip said:


> I purchased a 15 year old gas guzzling SUV! 1998 Ford Explorer Sport. Really bad on gas, but really nice looking! I figure it is going to double my monthly gas budget (about $80 a month extra + $158 for the payment), so I may even pick up a cheap commuter bike to offset that cost. Even though it does have enough space to put a bike in the back, it also has a rooftop rack that I can put a bike on to look even cooler and double my chances of getting a babe!
> 
> I don't think I've been bottoming out on the fork. Its more of a really bad pedal bob when going up hill, and a certain extent on flat surfaces. Pre-load adjustment is on the stiffest setting, but it doesn't feel stiff at all. I have broken 2 out of 3 personal course records on that bike with that fork, so at least I'm faster on it than other bikes I've owned.
> 
> I may buy the $40 part you suggested to upgrade the fork, but like I said, I kind of want to move on from that bike entirely. Truthfully, working on bikes has been very frustrating for me, because there is always this little curve ball that is thrown at me. I know a heck of a lot more about bike repair than I used to, and I'm glad I have the knowledge, but I'm almost at the point where the best course of action is to let someone else do the work!  Or just get a bike that is easy to maintain and has the parts I like so I won't need or want to upgrade. Maybe fork upgrades are easier to deal with, though, than other types of repairs, so if I don't have enough money to upgrade to a better bike, I may go that route.


With all due respect, you make some of the strangest choices going in how you choose to apply money. Not that a commuter bike is a bad idea - I have one too. But you have a couple you could ride to work tomorrow.

Don't think of a different spring kit for your fork as an upgrade. That's like saying that cutting a chain to length is an upgrade, or buying a more appropriate cassette is an upgrade.

I'm not going to try to talk you out of yet another mountain bike while you still owe money for a car. I don't think I've talked you out of buying something yet.  But maybe we can at least get you riding a bike that is actually set up for you.

I've been going to more demo days lately, and I'm discovering that while fancier bikes than mine are nice and all, the thing that matters most to me is correct setup. SRAM really hooked me up at an endurance race where I twisted my derailleur badly, broke my derailleur hanger, and didn't feel I could ride another lap on my own bike... but while I was riding the fancy 29er hardtail they put me on - basically what I'd like my next bike to be - I mostly just missed being on my own bike, that's set up for me. Except that the drivetrain was completely non-functional at that point.

If I have a message that I'm trying to get out, to everyone really, it's that good setup is really the most important aspect of one's equipment. Whether it's an LX/SLX/Deore drivetrain or XTR, X0, XX or whatever, it's setup that matters. And if I sometimes contradict my claimed anti-upgrade stance, it's in favor of parts that can be set up correctly and then stay that way. (I guess I also like disc brakes and front suspension.) At least get your hardtail set up correctly, so that when you're comparing your time trials between the next bike and this one, you're comparing to a well-functioning hardtail.

Anyway, SRAM publishes the technical manuals for their products on their web site. So you can see what's involved in swapping the spring and decide if it's something you can take on. I tend to split between work I do myself and work I have done.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

gmcttr said:


> Nothing wrong with this advise. Do you expect me to just HIT the poor fool?


Better him than the strawberries he dropped on the trail.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> With all due respect, you make some of the strangest choices going in how you choose to apply money. Not that a commuter bike is a bad idea - I have one too. But you have a couple you could ride to work tomorrow.
> 
> I'm not going to try to talk you out of yet another mountain bike while you still owe money for a car. I don't think I've talked you out of buying something yet.  But maybe we can at least get you riding a bike that is actually set up for you.
> 
> If I have a message that I'm trying to get out, to everyone really, it's that good setup is really the most important aspect of one's equipment. At least get your hardtail set up correctly, so that when you're comparing your time trials between the next bike and this one, you're comparing to a well-functioning hardtail.


Its always great when you have a guy like Andrew who knows about all of your past bike purchase history! 

About purchasing a commuter...don't THE RULES state that the minumum correct number of bikes you should own is 3? 

And I'd feel a lot better about leaving my $200 commuter locked up outside a grocery store than my $530 cyclocross! 

Getting back to my bike purchases, I'd say I went a little ape s**t for a while there, and made some purchases I would not have made if I could do it over again. This includes both complete bikes and bike parts where I didn't make the best choices. In spite of that, you actually HAVE influenced me in NOT buying bikes at times, because of what you have said in this forum about my purchases. Just so you know, statements like, "you go through too many bikes too fast" (not an exact quote but close enough) have actually influenced me. For example, I probably would have picked up a new Breezer last week if I didn't have that post you made stuck in my head.

You might also laugh if you knew about the things I DON'T spend my money on. When my friend Takashi from Japan was over at my apartment hanging out on a Sunday afternoon, he noticed that I had purchased a lot of new bike parts which were still in their packaging. At this particular time, I was converting my Leader Hardtail from a single speed BACK to a geared bike so that I could race it to hopefully finish better than last place. Long story short, a month or two later, instead of doing the race, I ended up taking a biking trip with my ex-girl friend out to this place called "Potters Pasture" in Nebraska (a different story for a different day), and I probably could have left it a single speed, but oh well.

Getting back to my story, Takashi likes to give me crap about all of my bike/parts purchases too. But one thing he noticed when he was at my apartment was how I didn't have a fancy wide screen tv or CDs or DVDs or anything like that other "normal" people spend their money on. He noticed that all I seemed to spend my money on was bikes!

Three years ago, before I got hired with my current employer, I was really broke, and a total tight wad. Thankfully, things have changed a bit, and I now can afford nice things like bikes I don't need. LOL Well, at least I DID until I bought the dang Explorer! But really, I'm getting to the point where I really want to find the "right" bike with the "right" setup, as you mentioned above. I don't think the Leader is it, but I've sure had some fun riding it over the past year and a half.

Getting back to the subject of this thread, one thing I will say, based on some of my stupid bike purchase decisions, is that if anyone reading this is going to upgrade their bike or bike parts, make sure its a BIG upgrade. I mean, upgrading from Alivio to Deore isn't really that significant a change (unless you are doing it for mechanical repairs), and you would probably be better off to sticking with what you started with in the first place and not spending the extra cash. You might get a slight improvement in performance with one model over the next, but unless you about double the original retail price of your current bike, the differences will be insignificant.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

too much seriousness going on in this thread :skep:


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Long way to say this: " if anyone reading this is going to upgrade their bike or bike parts, make sure its a BIG upgrade. I mean, upgrading from Alivio to Deore isn't really that significant a change (unless you are doing it for mechanical repairs), and you would probably be better off to sticking with what you started with in the first place and not spending the extra cash. You might get a slight improvement in performance with one model over the next, but unless you about double the original retail price of your current bike, the differences will be insignificant."

This is why I am a Sette fanboy. Full high end groups with a good fork and frame and ultra low price. After a while, if you want a new frame, buy one, move everything over and sell the Sette. Super inexpensive way to get a great bike!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

FLMike said:


> LOL, love it.. Now who can tell me what this refers to


I know there was a thread that Kona started that had this reference in it.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

FLMike said:


> too much seriousness going on in this thread :skep:


Sorry man! But everyone needs a little stupid bike purchase history drama in their life! Let's see more of the cat! :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

gmcttr said:


> Nothing wrong with this advise. Do you expect me to just HIT the poor fool?


Down riders are to be used as Moguls.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

wmac said:


> Long way to say this: " if anyone reading this is going to upgrade their bike or bike parts, make sure its a BIG upgrade. I mean, upgrading from Alivio to Deore isn't really that significant a change (unless you are doing it for mechanical repairs), and you would probably be better off to sticking with what you started with in the first place and not spending the extra cash. You might get a slight improvement in performance with one model over the next, but unless you about double the original retail price of your current bike, the differences will be insignificant."
> 
> This is why I am a Sette fanboy. Full high end groups with a good fork and frame and ultra low price. After a while, if you want a new frame, buy one, move everything over and sell the Sette. Super inexpensive way to get a great bike!


Yeah, Sette looks pretty good. I'm looking at their Razzo 29ers and Derro FS bikes. Definitely a lot of bang for your buck, and most owners seem really happy with the bikes.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

getagrip said:


> ..snip...
> About purchasing a commuter...don't THE RULES state that the minumum correct number of bikes you should own is 3?
> 
> ...snip.....


The correct number of bikes to own is N + 1 where N = the current number of bikes you own. So you always need one more bike.


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

wmac said:


> -Marpilli


And i have a new warning call for overtaking people on the trails, or if my breaks fail...

srsly made me lol hard.

STRAVAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

-Monzie


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

That's a you dude. Nothing I had written was that good.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

mitzikatzi said:


> The correct number of bikes to own is N + 1 where N = the current number of bikes you own. So you always need one more bike.


Darn right! How could you re-write that equation for the need to upgrade parts?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

getagrip, I'm glad I managed to slow you down on at least a few bikes. Now you have more money to spend on better-informed bikes!


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

-AndrwSwitch


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

A scratched fork sticker I know exactly what that is referring to. It must have been close to a year ago. Someone I think it was Kona dog posted a thread about his fork sticker being scratched. All hell broke lose as everybody gave him a hard time about his little sticker scratch. Now that I think of it the OC just turned a year old. And this happened before that in the general discussion forum. Back when there was non stop flaming going on in that forum.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't believe the cat hasn't told anyone to throw away your 26er immediately and get a 29er because they do everything better!


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> getagrip, I'm glad I managed to slow you down on at least a few bikes. Now you have more money to spend on better-informed bikes!


Thanks. You should buy at least one new bike to balance out my non-purchases. And you should buy one from Pricepoint just to see if your suspicions about mail order bikes are true!


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

-TiGeo


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I was waiting for that.
OP, this thread's pretty funny. Well done.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

How about something to the effect of all forks under $500 are crap, even if you ride on the streets...


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

-getagrip


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

Seems to be rather common in these threads...


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

wmac said:


> -getagrip


Not bad advice...true statement.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

mitzikatzi said:


> The correct number of bikes to own is N + 1 where N = the current number of bikes you own. So you always need one more bike.


But is the relationship linear or exponential? Is there an upper bound to the number of bikes? We could have 3 raised to the N+1, necessitating 3 bikes, plus an infinite number of additional bikes...

With components, I can see something "nested":

Given any one component, the related components would also require some sort of consideration: Buy a new hub, so do we buy a new wheel? Spokes? If the hub won't match the fork, we need a new fork, spacers...


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

CSC said:


> Not bad advice...true statement.


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

wmac said:


>


I have one on my RH..."pogo stick made out of damp cardboard" is a better title...the thing flexes back under my bike a good half-inch if I lean on the front brakes at speed


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

getagrip said:


> Thanks. You should buy at least one new bike to balance out my non-purchases. And you should buy one from Pricepoint just to see if your suspicions about mail order bikes are true!


Actually I got two new-to-me bikes several months ago - I broke my old commuter last December and decided it wasn't worth trying to save any of the parts, so I got mid-2000s Trek Portland from a friend of mine. Kickass commuter, disc brakes are awesome for that job here in the Pacific Northwet, but it's not titanium, and so he didn't feel like he needed to keep it anymore. 

The other is a track bike I bought around March. I got it from a woman who bought it to race and didn't find it really clicked with her - so low miles, kept inside, not thrashed around on the road by hipsters, and with the right geometry for what I wanted it for. Which was also racing. Track racing is lots of fun, btw. 

I'm telling myself that I'm not getting any really expensive bike stuff until I pay for my degree, though. I had a look at how much I owe, how long the Feds think I'll take to pay them back, and how much of that will be interest. Terrifying! But it's refreshingly responsive to paying faster. The compound interest formula is double-edged... So I dunno, I might get a shiny new fork with more knobs to play with instead of a whole new bike as my "first paycheck" present, and save the bike until I've paid down the loans.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

CSC said:


> But is the relationship linear or exponential? Is there an upper bound to the number of bikes? We could have 3 raised to the N+1, necessitating 3 bikes, plus an infinite number of additional bikes...
> 
> With components, I can see something "nested":
> 
> Given any one component, the related components would also require some sort of consideration: Buy a new hub, so do we buy a new wheel? Spokes? If the hub won't match the fork, we need a new fork, spacers...


In what world is N+1 non-linear? I believe the standard acceptable version says that the minimum number of bikes to own is 3 with no maximum.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

CSC said:


> I have one on my RH..."pogo stick made out of damp cardboard" is a better title...the thing flexes back under my bike a good half-inch if I lean on the front brakes at speed


:skep:


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

CSC said:


> I have one on my RH..."pogo stick made out of damp cardboard" is a better title...the thing flexes back under my bike a good half-inch if I lean on the front brakes at speed


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

-Zebrahum


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

i think i may have to stitch all these together and make it my wallpaper..


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

26 er's are old school ,29er are clown wheels you need a 650b.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

wmac said:


> -tigeo


yesssssssss!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

wmac said:


> -marpilli


ahhahahahahahaah


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

What about something about developing a relationship with your LBS vs. buying from Bikesdirect? I am sure the Cat can think of something!!


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

wschruba said:


> Rep for you, sir.


2short


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

You can probably do some damage with this blog post from Surly:

Blog | Surly Bikes


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

You can probably do some damage with this blog post from Surly:

Blog | Surly Bikes

Woops, sorry. Duplicate post. I hope the bad advice cat doesn't beat me up for that!


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

getagrip said:


> You can probably do some damage with this blog post from Surly:
> 
> Blog | Surly Bikes


But that's honest and sincere advice. Something BAC wouldn't abide by.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

CSC said:


> Not bad advice...true statement.


Doerfling managed to survived Redbull Rampage on a Suntour fork.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

This is a great idea! I love it!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

"Don't forget to grease your shifter cables."


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

evasive said:


> Doerfling managed to survived Redbull Rampage on a Suntour fork.


True, but his fork costs more then what a can of redbull does, lol


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

evasive said:


> Doerfling managed to survived Redbull Rampage on a Suntour fork.


He gets a new fork every event. Longevity isn't a problem.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

[edit] Stupid double post.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Malibu412 said:


> He gets a new fork every event. Longevity isn't a problem.


I agree that it probably isn't, but that wasn't the complaint here. It was about their forks being lethal pogo sticks.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Like most of the fork manufacturers, Suntour does everything from really low end forks to some serious competition forks.

Whether their competition forks are a match for the big names is a different debate. But they do exist.

The problem is that only the budget forks show up on bikes in the US. I think part of that is that Fox and RockShox are smart enough not to offer a product that low on the totem pole. It would dilute their brand image too much. Although some of the old RS forks make me wonder how front suspension took off. Maybe 'cuz they paid people to use them? 

I'm curious enough that if it didn't cost me anything, I'd at least try some of the high-end Suntour stuff.


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

Oh, how about the ol' "Chipped the paint on my Mountain Bike. Frame should be warranty replaced".


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

Oops, stupid computer. :madman:


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

If I get a carbon bike, how many miles can I put on it and still be safe?



.


----------



## Hardluckhero (Jun 4, 2010)

Don't use the search function, start a new thread.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^ HAHAHAHAHA love it.


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

zebrahum said:


> In what world is N+1 non-linear? I believe the standard acceptable version says that the minimum number of bikes to own is 3 with no maximum.


N+1 is just a way of saying "one plus some "N" quantity" or "one more than the last quantity"...in some cases, this modifier can be made an exponent, creating a non-linear function.

But let's keep it linear: So the sum total (E) of all possible bikes: (E) 3*(N+1)

Where 3 is the minimum needed quantity, and N can be any non-negative number.

Sorry, inner geek trying to get out after a week away from engineering school 

Also, I'll post a vid or something of my suntour fork flexing when I've got my bike back...might be a while.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Don't continue a discussion on your thread that's developed a little differently from your original question, start a new thread. Preferably in another forum. Ask everyone on the old thread to follow you to the new thread.

Want to get answers fast?

Make sure to cross-post.

Cyclocross questions?

Be sure to post to both the MTBR forum and the RBR forum.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Been riding and working on your bikes for a few years, with a specific question about a minor distinction in two cross-compatible maintenance parts?

Yeah. Beginners' Corner is definitely the right place to post it.


----------



## swerverider (Nov 2, 2012)

wmac said:


> Hikers in your way? Yell "Strava
> -Marpilli


Having recently heard someone yell Strava! as he was barrelling down a footpath, I appreciate this one all the more...


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's a meme generator if anyone wants to do anymore: http://memegenerator.net/instance/31149395


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh, boy!  Harpin' Kitty is at it again!!! :lol:

Huckin' Kitty is gonna be _fur_ious when he finds out....


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)




----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)




----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Courtesy of a thread in the SS forum:


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Like most of the fork manufacturers, Suntour does everything from really low end forks to some serious competition forks.
> 
> Whether their competition forks are a match for the big names is a different debate. But they do exist.
> 
> ...


As always wise words.

The Suntour rep posted this reply to a thread. Got me thinking.

Why don't you offer to do a review of a higher end fork for them?

I mean Andrew not Bad Cat BTW.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

CSC said:


> N+1 is just a way of saying "one plus some "N" quantity" or "one more than the last quantity"...in some cases, this modifier can be made an exponent, creating a non-linear function.
> 
> But let's keep it linear: So the sum total (E) of all possible bikes: (E) 3*(N+1)
> 
> ...


maybe
Number of bikes needed E = N + 1 where N is the current number of bikes owned and N > = 2


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I couldn't resist.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

heh


----------



## sonett iii (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## sonett iii (Jun 1, 2009)

....


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Like most of the fork manufacturers, Suntour does everything from really low end forks to some serious competition forks.
> 
> Whether their competition forks are a match for the big names is a different debate. But they do exist.
> 
> ...


you sure about that? RS and Marz offers plenty of entry level crap on stock bikes. Fox not so much...but they have to maintain their image that their forks are somehow worth $500 more than the competition...


----------



## sonett iii (Jun 1, 2009)

]


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*I had to make one *


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*Found the meme generator*


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ]


thought i was supposed to buy 650b if i couldnt decide?


----------



## sonett iii (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

RobinGB said:


> thought i was supposed to buy 650b if i couldnt decide?


This isn't "good" MTB advice cat :nono:


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> This isn't "good" MTB advice cat :nono:


Ok, i guess i will have to buy one of each then. lol


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## sonett iii (Jun 1, 2009)

92gli said:


>


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

marpilli said:


> View attachment 745003


This is soooooo annoying.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


>


LOL, tried that once in my younger days, suffice to say the shifter definately didn't work afterwards.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

most of these are from actual experience I've had with people


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

^^^Aaaahhh, I was just going to do that! Except "65 PSI ought to do it" on the bottom.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Bravo!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*Grumpy cat, still bad advice!*


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Grumpy Rules!! :cornut:


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


>


:lol:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

It's surprisingly easy to find idiotic ideas if you just browse the forums for a minute or two


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

Saul Lumikko said:


>


Dude, we went over this already! haha :thumbsup:


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


>


HAHAHAHAHA If that's referenced towards me sliding backwards down a hill on my fat bike a couple of weeks ago you made my day. If not, still love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## sonett iii (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^ AHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAH

I was thinking of something similar!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Should this thread be renamed something to the effect of "cat talk back"?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I was thinking "sarcastic mtbr cats"


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, that works


----------



## ThundaCrymz (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

This is addictive!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

If you think you're going to crash, let go of the handle bars and unclip your helmet

Meow!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

We forgot the ever popular Walmart bike discussion...


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## ThundaCrymz (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

Points for you! Link?


----------



## IoC (May 14, 2009)

ThundaCrymz said:


>


WTF is a samoflange?

(Man, it's been a decade since I've heard that!)


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## CRchris1996 (Apr 4, 2012)

wmac said:


> -Zebrahum


this one make my day today in the morning i repair a bike that was full of oil (the brakes) change pads and clean the disc and you are on the go


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

Not a cat, But JC Denton is a badass:


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

92gli said:


>


LOL, so true, Hayes and Shimano FTW!


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Magura


----------



## DudeNudem (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

OscarW said:


>


I love those older Bianchi's with the 'your bike sucks' chainstay protector! My friend has a MUSS that is sweet.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## GreenCanoe (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

And start saving now for upgrades, because the components are mostly junk.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Great additions!


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Here's one!


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

You have probably seen this one too:


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

totally. the top one can be repeated for any dollar amount.

Have $x?
Spend $2x!

or

Have $x?
All you can get for that price is a marginal bike with a fork that needs replacing right away!

also used at every dollar amount you can imagine.


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

getagrip said:


> You have probably seen this one too:


thought this was bad advice cat.....

=p

jk


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)




----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

There are people who get into mountain biking at all levels. There are people who ride different types of trails. Not all trails require someone to spend $5000 on a mountain bike to get good performance on their local mtb trails. The terrain someone encounters in Nebraska is going to be different than the terrain someone encounters in Utah, Arizona, Oregon, Colorado, Maryland, or some other destination. So, I hope you can appreciate the fact that not everyone has $5,000 to spend on a mountain bike, and also realize that a $500 mountain bike will do the job on many trails.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

getagrip said:


> *you are drunk morons.*


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

God bless us, every one.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

getagrip said:


> To all those who are replying to "my bad" advice in a negative way:


xyzzy


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey guys, my apologies. I think I had one too many to drink last night and I may have also misinterpreted someone's comment or taken it a little too seriously...and responded like a drunk moron myself. Anyway, I've gone back and edited my comment to tone it down a bit, which is the first thing I thought to do after waking up. You know, one of those "oh crap, what did I get my self into last night!" moments. So please accept my sincere apologies.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

PUI is generally not a good idea :bluefrown: ...BTDT :devil:


----------



## IoC (May 14, 2009)

getagrip said:


> So please accept my sincere apologies.


I think we all understand, but I can't resist:


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

^^Hahaha. That's how I roll.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

wmac said:


>


Haha yup. Tell enough good information and the reps will follow.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

...


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

^ :lol:


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

wmac said:


> -Marpilli


I thought this was standard procedure. 

Strava is Italian for "please get out of the the way, thank you very much and have a nice day".....or so I am told.


----------



## GreenCanoe (Oct 28, 2012)

getagrip said:


> Hey guys, my apologies. I think I had one too many to drink last night and I may have also misinterpreted someone's comment or taken it a little too seriously...and responded like a drunk moron myself. Anyway, I've gone back and edited my comment to tone it down a bit, which is the first thing I thought to do after waking up. You know, one of those "oh crap, what did I get my self into last night!" moments. So please accept my sincere apologies.


That's a real man, right there. Responsibility and ownership. Happy to have you here. :thumbsup:


----------



## GreenCanoe (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## GreenCanoe (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

I've seen BAC come out lately.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

he masquerades as an angel of light.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh how I've missed this thread!


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

LOL. Forgot about this thread.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah I was wondering too what happened to the bad Kitty.....:lol:


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

New submissions welcome!


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Bad kitty bump


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

wmac said:


> -Marpilli


It was hard not to laugh at the second one..lmfao

Sent from my HTC EVO LTE


----------



## boo radley (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## boo radley (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## boo radley (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## nawasaki (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## boo radley (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey! I want to be a drunk moron!~

Why do you guys get to have all the fun?


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

boo radley said:


> View attachment 830754


LOL! Hate being the first one through in the morning!


----------



## boo radley (Jun 26, 2013)

I like this cat:


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


>


Why can't I have this as my signature?!

why lawd, WHY?

I honestly don't really mountain bike... for like, the last 2 years. and at least one more year.

I will again. but for now... I'm just sniffing my own farts and trying to convince you they smell like raspberries.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Agwan said:


> Why can't I have this as my signature?!
> 
> why lawd, WHY?
> 
> ...


My sarcasm helps me a lot here


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

How so?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Agwan said:


> How so?


Sarcasm helps create funny memes :thumbsup:


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

yeah, mountain bike logic.

"It is the newest thing and that makes it the best thing so I must buy it"


----------



## nawasaki (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## nawasaki (Sep 3, 2013)

GeePhroh said:


> View attachment 861541


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

LMFAO, I'm actually crying a little and the office mate is all wtf. 

Chem cat is pure Au!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

No background in MTB?

Definitely build your first bike from a bare frame.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

For those interested in making memes, go here. Bad Advice Cat | Meme Generator

Just type in the "top text" and "bottom text" boxes, click the little "English" flag, then click "Generate". Meme complete. Right-click on the meme, then select "Copy Image URL" and attach like you would any other picture via URL!


----------



## Highwaystreets (Apr 3, 2006)

So much awesome here I can't stand it. I haven't seen anything on jumping kids or a map of the whole forest yet.... Haha


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> No background in MTB?
> 
> Definitely build your first bike from a bare frame.


I have plenty of background there, But I still have this problem. I could buy a complete and just change a few things. Or I can spend WAY WAY MORE to put it together myself.

the quality difference is really minimal. I just have this horrible addiction to building from the frame up. I've promised myself I'd buy the next bike complete.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Credit for this bad advice post goes out to CannondaleF9 and his plethora of bad advice posts :thumbsup:


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Had to throw this in. If you read the fat bike forum, you'll get it.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Varaxis said:


>


This one. I get this one. constantly.

its like "BB7's wear quickly and shriek?

replace two thirds of a new brakeset with parts avid doesn't make and they're perfect."

I had a real life bad advice cat in the shop today. rolling a Next "full-suspension" MTB frame with custom laced Sturmey archer drum brakes, race face turbines and handlebars that looked like antlers.

So much of what he said was wrong. but it all worked, and in its own way his bike was righteous. a lot of custom fabricated mounts went together to make all that kooky work smoothly.

If it makes him happy I'm at peace with it. but still, wow.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I personally always fall for this one, despite knowing all the air will immediately come out of my tire. When will I learn to leave it, as whatever poked into the tire also plugs and somewhat seals it.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

https://i.imgur.com/64YxXqgl.jpg


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Story time


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

wmac said:


>


Already do


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Varaxis said:


> I personally always fall for this one, despite knowing all the air will immediately come out of my tire. When will I learn to leave it, as whatever poked into the tire also plugs and somewhat seals it.


Why not patch it? Lol

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Depending on the bore of the puncture causational object, Slime can be a good thing.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

velo99 said:


> Depending on the bore of the puncture causational object, Slime can be a good thing.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

zebrahum said:


> View attachment 909659


rofl!


----------



## mhower86 (May 25, 2014)

Funny Thread


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks like all my embedded images are no longer showing up. I fixed the first five, but, not willing to fix all of them. Maybe someone else wants to repost and relive the hilarity?


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh, how I've missed you bad MTB advice cat.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## VideoboyMatt (Feb 11, 2014)

I've been riding since the mid 90's and have a relationship with most of the local bike shops, so I know what they have, and often it's not what newbies need. I get asked by newbies what they should buy as most people know I am into bikes, and they often give really low budgets of around $500. The worst advice is when I see people on forums who say to buy "American", "Fox is the Best", and "Build your own bike, you will like it the most". These people obviously have totally forgotten what it is like to be new, and either have limited budget, or not see the value in bikes quite yet. There is no way you can get a Fox equipped bike for $500, unless you stole it, and no..you can't get a handmade American bike for $500, and piecing a bike together will always cost a LOT more than buying a stock built bike. When I talk to bike shop owners, I always tell them, stock the best $5 and $600 bikes you can find, and the buyers will thank you later with upgrades, and work.


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hate when this happens


----------



## ConchoBill (Jan 12, 2015)

This cat is priceless! I am very glad to see this thread.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Okay, maybe I am willing to fix all my dead links. It's great seeing everyone's funny stuff from years ago!


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

This thread is priceless!


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Missed it too!!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## dirtyBob (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## flyfisher117 (Jul 3, 2011)

Love it!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Actually, newbs should fill suspensions to max psi, just like tires. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

This made my day!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

The cat is back. Cats never die, they just go Boost.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Here, I'll go ahead and share this here, since I revived the concept of Bad MTB Advice Cat in another thread, but didn't bump this one.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

^^lol


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Good stuff


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

It's a bit like Hucking Kitty.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

This thread is too good not to revive. 









https://imgflip.com/memegenerator/Bad-Advice-Cat


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)




----------

